# Vehicle Roll Over



## TreySpooner65

I thought I'd share a story. 

At about 20:30 911 gets a call for a vehicle off the road into a ditch. The call came in from a farmer down the road who heard the accident. The first unit on scene is Paramedic Supervisor "EMS 48". He finds a pick up truck laying on the passenger side facing westbound in the westbound road and a single male standing near the front of the vehicle. He exits his vehicle to find a patient trapped inside the truck upgrades the call to a TC Heavy Rescue (Standard for our area when a PT is requires extrication). After speaking with the male he finds out that the male was the driver, and he was able to climb out the vertical driver side window. Highway Patrol and the first 2 engines arrive on scene (Ventura County Engine 26 and Santa Paula Engine 81). The story unravels as the rest of the units arrive on scene. (Ventura City Engine 6, Ventura County Truck 56, and Medic 482). 

As it turns out the truck was traveling eastbound at about 50mph when it veered off the left side of the road, struck a cement barrier, flipped end over end (Bed over cab), rotating it 180-degrees, and slid about 10 yards down the road to where it then lay. 

When Firefighters arrived on scene they thought they were going to have severe trauma patients or DOA's by the way the accident looked and reports from on scene units. Only to find out that the worst injury was a broken wrist on the female patient trapped inside.

I was the male driver, and the female was my girlfriend. 

Moral of the story; seat belts save lives. I know they saved ours.


----------



## CAOX3

In my experience as we progress with safety features, crumple zones, air bags and such, I see less and less severe injuries in MVAs.  The damage to cars is more horrific but thats the idea, they crumple, absorb and disperse impact away from the occupants.

I dont know for sure but Im guessing traumatic injuries and fatalities are way down in regards to MVAs

The main thing is to stay in the vehicle, once you get tossed survival rates go way down. I havent witnessed to many in vehicle fatalities, with ejection Im going to say probably half or more die or are already dead.


----------



## mycrofft

*Roger all those.*

I know of only two instances where not wearing the belt was a saver, both involved pre-1974 VW Beetles, and in each the driver's station was invaded by metal (one was the roof, the other was a torn projection from the floor that went up through the seat) after the driver was thrown prone to the passenger side.

My observation was that given two accidents with similar impact, the one that rolled had a better outcome, whereas those that acted like a hockeypuck had worse injuries.

US highway fatalities totals stay about stable, while the number of drivers increases.


----------



## abckidsmom

CAOX3 said:


> In my experience as we progress with safety features, crumple zones, air bags and such, I see less and less severe injuries in MVAs.  The damage to cars is more horrific but thats the idea, they crumple, absorb and disperse impact away from the occupants.
> 
> I dont know for sure but Im guessing traumatic injuries and fatalities are way down in regards to MVAs
> 
> The main thing is to stay in the vehicle, once you get tossed survival rates go way down. I havent witnessed to many in vehicle fatalities, with ejection Im going to say probably half or more die or are already dead.



Sometimes I think that the engineers are taking the fun out of it all.  Cars are just exceptionally well-engineered with regards to safety these days.

Glad you were ok!


----------



## TreySpooner65

Thanks!

I agree, cars are getting safer. Now days it seems people will be either unhurt (or hurt very little) or critical. No middle ground.


----------



## MedJPavlo

did amr ventura respond?


----------



## TreySpooner65

MedJPavlo said:


> did amr ventura respond?


Yes, AMR units EMS 48 and Medic 483 responded.


----------



## MedJPavlo

i miss those guys. I did my clinicals with amr ventura.


----------



## TreySpooner65

MedJPavlo said:


> i miss those guys. I did my clinicals with amr ventura.


My clinical is coming up in a few weeks. I wanna ride with AMR if I can.

I understand its more work to do your clinical with AMR than lifeline or Gold Coast.


----------



## MedJPavlo

TreySpooner65 said:


> My clinical is coming up in a few weeks. I wanna ride with AMR if I can.
> 
> I understand its more work to do your clinical with AMR than lifeline or Gold Coast.


Yeah, it def is. I did most of my clinicals with medic 443 in Newbury Park. They got me working and eventually got me my job at AMR LA county...which sucks in comparison. But just so you know, AMR now owns gold coast...they just dont run as much fire calls. They're mainly IFT.


----------



## TreySpooner65

MedJPavlo said:


> Yeah, it def is. I did most of my clinicals with medic 443 in Newbury Park. They got me working and eventually got me my job at AMR LA county...which sucks in comparison. But just so you know, AMR now owns gold coast...they just dont run as much fire calls. They're mainly IFT.



Yeah I head about the merger. You think if I do my clinical with AMR it will be easier to get a job with them? I wanna stay in Ventura County if I can, but I could go up north if I had to.


----------



## MedJPavlo

TreySpooner65 said:


> Yeah I head about the merger. You think if I do my clinical with AMR it will be easier to get a job with them? I wanna stay in Ventura County if I can, but I could go up north if I had to.


Its good to know people. However Ventura AMR isnt hiring and its hard to get a job in ventura, even for other amr employees. And to be honest, AMR ventura hates LA and vice versa. They helped me get the job because someone left ventura for la to be a ems manager. So I got the job.


----------



## TreySpooner65

MedJPavlo said:


> Its good to know people. However Ventura AMR isnt hiring and its hard to get a job in ventura, even for other amr employees. And to be honest, AMR ventura hates LA and vice versa. They helped me get the job because someone left ventura for la to be a ems manager. So I got the job.


Yeah I know Ventura AMR isn't hiring. But I really wanna stay in Ventura. Maybe I'll just go to one of the hospitals for a while until a position opens up.


----------



## MedJPavlo

TreySpooner65 said:


> Yeah I know Ventura AMR isn't hiring. But I really wanna stay in Ventura. Maybe I'll just go to one of the hospitals for a while until a position opens up.


er techs arent the same as emt's. You would need to take another class. I tried that too.


----------



## TreySpooner65

MedJPavlo said:


> er techs arent the same as emt's. You would need to take another class. I tried that too.



Ojai Valley is hiring EMTs right now. I know ER techs are different, but if they wanna hire an EMT I wont complain.


----------



## Newsboy

When you say Ojai Valley is hiring do you mean the hospital or LifeLine?


----------



## TreySpooner65

Newsboy said:


> When you say Ojai Valley is hiring do you mean the hospital or LifeLine?



The hospital.


----------



## Newsboy

Oh ok..  Your in Medic school through VC right now?


----------



## TreySpooner65

Newsboy said:


> Oh ok..  Your in Medic school through VC right now?



No, My title thing is wrong. I'm just about half way through EMT-B at VC


----------



## Newsboy

TreySpooner65 said:


> No, My title thing is wrong. I'm just about half way through EMT-B at VC



Very cool.  Im half way through at Oxnard College's program at the fire academy grounds.


----------



## TreySpooner65

Newsboy said:


> Very cool.  Im half way through at Oxnard College's program at the fire academy grounds.



I fixed my title B)

Very cool. I'm probably going to wrap up this year at VC and transfer to OC to get my Fire Tech degree.


----------



## Newsboy

OC is cool.  I still attend my last 2 classes at VC while taking my EMT and fire courses.  Fire tech is a lot of fun.  As long as your stay on top of the work.  What helped me the most was getting a few ride alongs before starting the fire courses.  Rode with 50s, 23s, 82s, E1, and 54s next week.


----------



## TreySpooner65

Newsboy said:


> OC is cool.  I still attend my last 2 classes at VC while taking my EMT and fire courses.  Fire tech is a lot of fun.  As long as your stay on top of the work.  What helped me the most was getting a few ride alongs before starting the fire courses.  Rode with 50s, 23s, 82s, E1, and 54s next week.



Oh sweet, Yeah I wanna do a ride along too. I'm torn between VC's Paramedic Degree or OCs Fire Tech degree. I'll probably do the Fire tech.


----------



## Newsboy

TreySpooner65 said:


> Oh sweet, Yeah I wanna do a ride along too. I'm torn between VC's Paramedic Degree or OCs Fire Tech degree. I'll probably do the Fire tech.



From what they say the Medic Lic will get you in a department faster.  Plus its not near as much money to do it at VC.  I want to get my FF1 and Medic.  If your going to do a ride along shoot for 54 or 1 for the city.  They seam to get more calls.


----------



## TreySpooner65

Newsboy said:


> From what they say the Medic Lic will get you in a department faster.  Plus its not near as much money to do it at VC.  I want to get my FF1 and Medic.  If your going to do a ride along shoot for 54 or 1 for the city.  They seam to get more calls.



Oh I know a Medic cert will make things easier but idk if I wanna have that as my major.


----------



## Newsboy

I didn't even know that counted as a major.  I already have my basic AA in general studies.  I thought the medic cert was just a cert.


----------



## TreySpooner65

Newsboy said:


> I didn't even know that counted as a major.  I already have my basic AA in general studies.  I thought the medic cert was just a cert.



Most of the time the medic cert is just that, just a cert, but VC offers a degree in Paramedic Studies that goes a little beyond the basics of Paramedic. The degree has classes like Medical terminology, Paramedic Theory, Abnormal Psychology, etc.


----------



## Newsboy

Thats really neat.  I did not know they offered that.  I think a FD would rather want to see a medic cert and a FF1 cert


----------



## TreySpooner65

Newsboy said:


> Thats really neat.  I did not know they offered that.  I think a FD would rather want to see a medic cert and a FF1 cert



I would think so. Im probably going to get my fire academy next year, and have that along side my Paramedic Studies Degree. If I have to (or just for fun) I might get a second AS in Fire tech. Why not?


----------



## Newsboy

Exactly.  Just keep getting degrees and certs until you are picked up from a department.  Thats what I am going to do.


----------



## TreySpooner65

Newsboy said:


> Exactly.  Just keep getting degrees and certs until you are picked up from a department.  Thats what I am going to do.



Sounds like a plan! Haha 

Where do you WANT to get hired. (Notice I said WANT because that is almost defiantly different than where you WILL get hired)

I want Ventura City (haha) but I'm considering CalFire. My dad is a Capitan with them.


----------



## Newsboy

TreySpooner65 said:


> Sounds like a plan! Haha
> 
> Where do you WANT to get hired. (Notice I said WANT because that is almost defiantly different than where you WILL get hired)
> 
> I want Ventura City (haha) but I'm considering CalFire. My dad is a Capitan with them.



I am looking more at Riverside, San Diego, maybe even Seattle (They pay more)  Maybe CalFire for a summer job.  Ventura City is awesome.  County would be cool too but they never hire.


----------



## TreySpooner65

Newsboy said:


> I am looking more at Riverside, San Diego, maybe even Seattle (They pay more)  Maybe CalFire for a summer job.  Ventura City is awesome.  County would be cool too but they never hire.




County actually pays more for Medic FF's but I grew up in Ventura soo...

But I wouldnt mind working for County at all


----------



## Newsboy

The city just hired some people I think.  So they _should_ be hiring again in like 2 years.  Which would be perfect for you.


----------



## TreySpooner65

Newsboy said:


> The city just hired some people I think.  So they _should_ be hiring again in like 2 years.  Which would be perfect for you.



Haha Yeah they just hired people. But these people have been applying for 5-10 years.. 

Thats why I'm taking my time with school.


----------



## Newsboy

TreySpooner65 said:


> Haha Yeah they just hired people. But these people have been applying for 5-10 years..
> 
> Thats why I'm taking my time with school.




Same.  Just test wherever you can.  Good practice.


----------



## TreySpooner65

Newsboy said:


> Same.  Just test wherever you can.  Good practice.



Oh yeah. I tested for the county crew this year but I dropped out to stay in school.


----------



## Newsboy

Yeah 300 applied.  4 confirmed open spots with a possibility of 12 open spots.  Gotta love them odds.


----------



## TreySpooner65

Newsboy said:


> Yeah 300 applied.  4 confirmed open spots with a possibility of 12 open spots.  Gotta love them odds.



Especially with no experience behind me. I took the test, passed, gained the experience and went to school haha


----------



## Newsboy

TreySpooner65 said:


> Especially with no experience behind me. I took the test, passed, gained the experience and went to school haha



Haha thats the way to do it!  Do you train at all?  Run, hike, ect.  I am starting to do more and more of it because its vitally important.  If so i'll have to hit you up sometime


----------



## TreySpooner65

Newsboy said:


> Haha thats the way to do it!  Do you train at all?  Run, hike, ect.  I am starting to do more and more of it because its vitally important.  If so i'll have to hit you up sometime



I was training back during the application. I've fallen out of the pattern but I keep telling myself to get back out there. I was hiking for a while. Not so good at the running part haha


----------



## Newsboy

TreySpooner65 said:


> I was training back during the application. I've fallen out of the pattern but I keep telling myself to get back out there. I was hiking for a while. Not so good at the running part haha



I am into triathlons.  I hate running tho.  Get 100 feet into it and I am ready to pass out haha.


----------



## TreySpooner65

Newsboy said:


> I am into triathlons.  I hate running tho.  Get 100 feet into it and I am ready to pass out haha.



Seriously... I played lineman in highschool. I dont do distance.


----------



## Newsboy

TreySpooner65 said:


> Seriously... I played lineman in highschool. I dont do distance.



The academy runs 6 miles a day..


----------



## TreySpooner65

Newsboy said:


> The academy runs 6 miles a day..



Yeah.... bout that.


----------



## Newsboy

TreySpooner65 said:


> Yeah.... bout that.



Haha.. I am off to bed.  Shoot me a PM if you ever wanna run.  Later dude!


----------



## TreySpooner65

Newsboy said:


> Haha.. I am off to bed.  Shoot me a PM if you ever wanna run.  Later dude!



I'm thinking sleep sounds excellent.  Will do!


----------



## firetender

*Sorry to interrupt the affair!*



TreySpooner65 said:


> the truck was traveling eastbound at about 50mph when
> it veered off the left side of the road,
> struck a cement barrier,
> flipped end over end (Bed over cab),
> rotating it 180-degrees, and
> slid about 10 yards down the road to where it then lay.



That was in the West Bound Lane, I believe.

I know this is WAY off topic, but didn't anyone wonder how the OP managed to crash and why?

I always thought seatbelts were secondary to control of your vehicle.

Just sayin'.


----------



## TreySpooner65

firetender said:


> That was in the West Bound Lane, I believe.
> 
> I know this is WAY off topic, but didn't anyone wonder how the OP managed to crash and why?
> 
> I always thought seatbelts were secondary to control of your vehicle.
> 
> Just sayin'.



I'm not shy about how I crashed. I took my eyes off the road, and I was too tired. I was talking to my girlfriend and I looked over at her. All it took was a second of not paying attention.


----------



## shfd739

TreySpooner65 said:


> I'm not shy about how I crashed. I took my eyes off the road, and I was too tired. I was talking to my girlfriend and I looked over at her. All it took was a second of not paying attention.



Split second is all it takes. Good to hear y'all came out ok. Been there done that on my way home from work a few years. Looked down for my phone and missed someone running a stop sign. Bounced off of them and rolled my car. Wound up with nice list of injuries and 9 months away from the ambulance and fire dept.


----------



## firetender

The moral of the story is NOT "use your seat belt" then, is it?

It sounded like something you were proud of rather than humbled by. 

I'm glad you're here to have a chance to really learn from this. A lotta people who don't also don't get to show us their cool pictures!

Wake up calls are important, don't sleep through them.


----------



## Tyler Bruns

Was this on Foothill Rd by chance?


----------



## TreySpooner65

Tyler Bruns said:


> Was this on Foothill Rd by chance?



Yes it was.


----------



## Tyler Bruns

TreySpooner65 said:


> Yes it was.



I'm not surprised,Foothill is a dangerous road. You were lucky. Just a few years ago a similar accident happened and all 4 passengers died.


----------

